# Chausson Flash 03 2009/Transit/Leisure Battery Not Charging



## future1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Just bought a Chausson Flash 03 and realised that the leisure battery isnt charging from the Transit when the engine is running. The control panel has a light that indicates charging and this isnt on when the engine is running. I have checked the fuses in the main fuse panel (Wardrobe) and the fuse in the box near the leisure battery in the garage which is ok. 

From looking through the forums it appears some Mk7 Transits have 2 batteries in the cab, we only have one, and I cant really see any transit relay or fuses in the battery area as others have reported.

Charging from mains is fine and the light to indicate this is on when it should be on the control panel.

Hopefully somebody can point me in the right direction!

Thanks in advance

Brian


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I suspect the control panel will be off when the engine is running as there is no 12v to the back due to wiring restrictions imposed by the National Caravan Council (daft and only applies to UK built vehicles).

The only way of checking is not to observe the light but to check the charge by e.g. putting a multi-meter on the terminals whehn the engine is running - that should show 13.5 v (approx) while the engine is running.

If you don't have a suitable meter they are well worth carrying - and can be very cheap e.g £7.99 from Maplins;

http://www.maplin.co.uk/domestic-multimeter-37279

even less on e-bay;

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DIGITAL-M..._Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item256cad5ea5

£2.76 including postage.......

Hope that helps, it may well be charging perfectly normally and there may be no fault at all - it is simply the panel not being powered when the engine is running (there will probably be a relay to disconnect it when the engine is running and also to connect the 12v supply to the fridge when the engine is running - you cannot run the fridge on 12v unless the engine is running as it would flatten the battery very quickly (they draw about 8amps).

Hopefully you will wish to subscribe as the cost (£12.50 p.a.) would already have been saved by this first inquiry..... that is why I joined and have never regretted it as there is so much information available just for asking and you only have 5 posts before needing to subscribe.

Dave


----------



## future1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Dave,

I should have added that the leisure battery shows low on the panel even after a 4 hour drive, wasnt just the lack of light that concerned me, apologies for not mentioning that in the first post.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

How old is the battery? They only have a limited life and if it has ever gone flat that can cause irreparable damage requiring a new one I am afraid.

Batteries take a massive hammering in the cold weather that the UK has had recently and you may find it is incapable of holding a charge however it gets it.

Use of the multimeter will show the voltage going to it, the only way of testing a battery's reserves is to do a "drop test" which is more complex and probably needs a professional input to get meaningfulk results. But if you take the battery out and charge it fully elsewhere and then see if it holds a charge once disconnected.

If you don't have one, then take the battery out and charge it if you can on a normal battery charger, then try connecting a 12v bulb across it and check it works - and do the same thing the following day without any new charge and check whether it still works - that would give you a clue but a bulb is not a high drain device.

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Chausson Flash 03 2009/Transit/Leisure Battery Not Charg*



future1 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Just bought a Chausson Flash 03 and realised that the leisure battery isnt charging from the Transit when the engine is running. The control panel has a light that indicates charging and this isnt on when the engine is running. I have checked the fuses in the main fuse panel (Wardrobe) and the fuse in the box near the leisure battery in the garage which is ok.
> 
> ...


When the engine is running there is a D+ signal sent from the alternator to the Electrical system which parallels the cab and habitation batteries together so that they are both charged from the alternator. Can you confirm that you have the normal CBE system that Chausson install. If so is fuse 10 ok?
http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/pdf/PC100_PC200_DS300_ENcircuits.pdf


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Penquin said:


> I suspect the control panel will be off when the engine is running as there is no 12v to the back due to wiring restrictions imposed by the National Caravan Council (daft and only applies to UK built vehicles).
> 
> Dave


Chaussons are built in France and the habitation 12 volt system remains live when the engine is running.


----------



## future1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Rayc - fuse 10 is good


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

future1 said:


> Thanks Rayc - fuse 10 is good


Is it a CBE system? Any chance of a photo of the 'fuse' box?

In any event the D+ signal is the one that sets the control to parallel the batteries so that the alternator can get to the leisure battery.


----------



## future1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes it is CBE, its a different model to the one shown in the doc you sent, I can check model tonight. It has the buttons down each side. 

I can take a photo tonight of the fuse box, its the same layout as the DS 300 in the doc, fuse 10 with the parallel battery icon is furthest right.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

future1 said:


> Yes it is CBE, its a different model to the one shown in the doc you sent, I can check model tonight. It has the buttons down each side.
> 
> I can take a photo tonight of the fuse box, its the same layout as the DS 300 in the doc, fuse 10 with the parallel battery icon is furthest right.


Ok. The control panels are often bespoke to the MH manufacturer with their logos and panel fronts but the electronics are the same as a bog standard CBE.
As you have the DS300 distribution panel you need to check the D+signal from the alternator to it. On page 33 there is a diagram which shows '+ starting engine key' . This should be 12v when the engine is running, or possibly with just the ignition on, depending how wired. It is shown coming via an external 3A fuse, I think you need to locate that if you can.


----------



## future1 (Jan 28, 2013)

The Model is PC-150TR

and the disttribution box is DS-300TR

Just heading outside to investigate in more detail!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

future1 said:


> The Model is PC-150TR
> 
> and the disttribution box is DS-300TR
> 
> Just heading outside to investigate in more detail!


The manual states:
Electronic battery Seperator
An electronic device, which is controlled by the + Key engine starting, switches on the battery parallel when the alternator voltage is under 13,3V and switches it off when the engine starting key is
off or the voltage is under 12V.
This device controls also the awning light's relais, which works only when the engine is off.

Therefore cab battery has priority whilst the alternator regulator senses it needs full voltage after starting when it is partly discharged. The parallel connection only operates when the regulator provides 13.3v or under. Does the awning light switch OFF if the engine is started?


----------



## future1 (Jan 28, 2013)

We dont have an awning light fitted, pressing the button seems to open a relay in the DS 300, I assume the Electronic battery Seperator is part of the DS, cant see anything else...


----------



## future1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Slight update! Worked out that its a blue wire that operates the "Electronic battery Seperator " and it passes through the base of the passenger seat which I have located (Blue wire, not seat!).

Next step is to run some tests on it...


----------



## future1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok - problem solved!!

The wiring diagram showed a blue wire that comes from the passenger seat base that opens the relay to link the batteries. I managed to locate this and thought it headed to the glovebox fuse area, in fact it goes under the sound insulation/rubber floor matt and joins onto a grey wire almost directly between the seats. The plastic connector that allows the blue cable to piggy-back onto the grey wire had seperated (Poor quality component). A firm push back togther to test and the panel light is on to indicate a charge from the vehicle when running! At last, hopefully this post will save others with similar problems. The connector is directly under your feet when moving between the cab and seating area, so it is easily damaged.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Excellent fault diagnosis.......one for the memory banks


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

future1 said:


> Ok - problem solved!!
> 
> The wiring diagram showed a blue wire that comes from the passenger seat base that opens the relay to link the batteries. I managed to locate this and thought it headed to the glovebox fuse area, in fact it goes under the sound insulation/rubber floor matt and joins onto a grey wire almost directly between the seats. The plastic connector that allows the blue cable to piggy-back onto the grey wire had seperated (Poor quality component). A firm push back togther to test and the panel light is on to indicate a charge from the vehicle when running! At last, hopefully this post will save others with similar problems. The connector is directly under your feet when moving between the cab and seating area, so it is easily damaged.


Nothing like sorting it out yourself for satisfaction and future reference. I'm glad it turned out to be the +key sense [D+] as suspected. Ray


----------



## future1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep Ray, you were right on the money with that one!


----------



## future1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thought I would upload an image to help others with the same Chausson problem in the future.

Next job, fitting an awning light (Uses same circuit to switch off when the engine is runing)...


----------



## Rexy99 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi all, newbie to this forum and motorhoming (switched from caravan). Have just bought an 09 Chausson Flash S3 - very similar to to the Flash 03 (slightly shorter) but the leisure battery is under the passenger seat on a RHD model rather than in the garage. Anyway, I have exactly the same problem as discussed here - leisure battery not charging off the alternator and fridge not running off 12v when the engine is running. I suspect that it is the same problem with the 'engine running' connection not making it into the control panel however I'm having trouble identifying which wire this is into the DS300 control box - is this pin 1 on connector 18 (page 15 of the DS300 manual)??

Many thanks for you help.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

It appears to be. Page 31 shows there should be a 3A fuse in line with it somewhere.
Also see page 14 Item 10 the simulated D+ output protected by a 3A fuse and also item 12.


----------

